# Raspberry PI has no service bootup messages



## daikon (May 11, 2018)

I am using the latest raspberry pi B image which is 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD

When it boots no service  messages are displayed on screen and very little apart from kernel messages.

I have tried adding to /etc/rc.conf

```
rc_debug="YES"
rc_info="YES"
```

and creating a /boot/loader.conf.local with:

```
verbose_loading="YES"
boot_verbose="YES"
```

Which still does not display normal startup messages.

if I run:

```
service -ve
```

I get:

```
/etc/rc.d/growfs
/etc/rc.d/hostid
/etc/rc.d/hostid_save
/etc/rc.d/cleanvar
/etc/rc.d/ip6addrctl
/etc/rc.d/netif
/etc/rc.d/devd
/etc/rc.d/newsyslog
/etc/rc.d/syslogd
/etc/rc.d/savecore
/etc/rc.d/dmesg
/etc/rc.d/virecover
/etc/rc.d/motd
/etc/rc.d/rctl
/etc/rc.d/sshd
/etc/rc.d/cron
/etc/rc.d/mixer
/etc/rc.d/gptboot
/etc/rc.d/bgfsck
```

So I would expect a cron starting message and sshd starting message at least. 

But I only get the same output as /var/run/dmesg.boot which is:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 13:49:56 UTC 2017
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI-B arm
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT: init without driver.
Preloaded elf kernel "/boot/kernel/kernel" at 0xc0a20000.
CPU: ARM ARM1176 r0p7 (ECO: 0x00000000)
CPU Features:
  Thumb, Security, VMSAv7
Optional instructions:
  UMULL, SMULL, MLA, SIMD(ext)
  16KB/32B 4-way instruction cache
  16KB/32B 4-way WB data cache
real memory  = 234876928 (223 MB)
avail memory = 218378240 (208 MB)
Physical memory chunk(s):
  0x00001000 - 0x0dffffff,   223 MB (  57343 pages)
Excluded memory regions:
  0x00400000 - 0x00e44fff,    10 MB (   2629 pages) NoAlloc
  0x0e000000 - 0x0fffffff,    32 MB (   8192 pages) NoAlloc NoDump
Static device mappings:
  0x20000000 - 0x20ffffff mapped at VA 0xfef00000
random: entropy device external interface
snd_unit_init() u=0x00ff8000 [512] d=0x00007c00 [32] c=0x000003ff [1024]
feeder_register: snd_unit=-1 snd_maxautovchans=16 latency=5 feeder_rate_min=1 feeder_rate_max=2016000 feeder_rate_round=25
crypto: <crypto core>
null: <full device, null device, zero device>
openfirm: <Open Firmware control device>
kbd0 at kbdmux0
mem: <memory>
nfslock: pseudo-device
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from nexus0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> mem 0x20000000-0x20ffffff on ofwbus0
simplebus0: Malformed reg property on <vc_mem>
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from simplebus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from ofwbus0
intc0: <BCM2835 Interrupt Controller> mem 0xb200-0xb3ff on simplebus0
simplebus0: no default resources for rid = 0, type = 1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from intc0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpufreq0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from bcm2835_cpufreq0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpu0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cpulist0
systimer0: <BCM2835 System Timer> mem 0x3000-0x3fff irq 0,1,2,3 on simplebus0
Event timer "BCM2835-3" frequency 1000000 Hz quality 1000
Timecounter "BCM2835-3" frequency 1000000 Hz quality 1000
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from systimer0
simplebus0: <armtimer> mem 0xb400-0xb423 irq 4 compat broadcom,bcm2835-sp804 (no driver attached)
bcmwd0: <BCM2708/2835 Watchdog> mem 0x10001c-0x100027 on simplebus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from bcmwd0
gpio0: <BCM2708/2835 GPIO controller> mem 0x200000-0x2000af irq 5,6,7,8 on simplebus0
gpio0: read-only pins: 46-53.
gpio0: reserved pins: 48-53.
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from gpiobus0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from gpioc0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from gpio0
iichb0: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x205000-0x20501f irq 9 on simplebus0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from iic0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from iicbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from iichb0
iichb1: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x804000-0x80401f irq 10 on simplebus0
iicbus1: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb1
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from iic1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from iicbus1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from iichb1
spi0: <BCM2708/2835 SPI controller> mem 0x204000-0x20401f irq 11 on simplebus0
spibus0: <OFW SPI bus> on spi0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from spibus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from spi0
bcm_dma0: <BCM2835 DMA Controller> mem 0x7000-0x7fff,0xe05000-0xe05fff irq 12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24 on simplebus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from bcm_dma0
mbox0: <BCM2835 VideoCore Mailbox> mem 0xb880-0xb8bf irq 25 on simplebus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from mbox0
sdhci_bcm0: <Broadcom 2708 SDHCI controller> mem 0x300000-0x3000ff irq 26 on simplebus0
sdhci_bcm0: SDHCI frequency: 250MHz
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: 250MHz HS 4bits VDD: 3.3V 1.8V VCCQ: 3.3V DRV: B PIO
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x00009902
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Present:  0x01ff0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000040
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00fb
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Host ctl2: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Caps:     0x00000000 | Caps2:    0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Max curr: 0x00000001 | ADMA err: 0x00000000
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ADMA addr: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: ===========================================
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Card inserted
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_bcm0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from mmc0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from sdhci_bcm0
uart0: <PrimeCell UART (PL011)> mem 0x201000-0x201fff irq 27 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart0: fast interrupt
uart0: PPS capture mode: DCDinvalid
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from uart0
vchiq0: <BCM2835 VCHIQ> mem 0xb800-0xb84f irq 28 on simplebus0
vchiq: local ver 8 (min 3), remote ver 8.
pcm0: <VCHIQ audio> on vchiq0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from vchiq0
bcm283x_dwcotg0: <DWC OTG 2.0 integrated USB controller (bcm283x)> mem 0x980000-0x99ffff irq 29 on simplebus0
usbus0 on bcm283x_dwcotg0
bcm283x_dwcotg0: usbpf: Attached
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from usbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from bcm283x_dwcotg0
fb0: <BCM2835 VT framebuffer driver> on ofwbus0
fbd0 on fb0
VT: initialize with new VT driver "fb".
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from fbd0
fb0: 1824x984(1824x984@0,0) 24bpp
fb0: fbswap: 1, pitch 5472, base 0x0e359000, screen_size 5428224
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from fb0
ofwbus0: <rpi_ft5406> compat rpi,rpi-ft5406 (no driver attached)
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from gpioled0
ofwbus0: <regulator> compat broadcom,bcm2835-power-mgr (no driver attached)
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
crypto: assign cryptosoft0 driver id 0, flags 100663296
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 1 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 2 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 3 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 4 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 5 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 16 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 6 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 7 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 18 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 19 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 20 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 8 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 15 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 9 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 10 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 13 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 14 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 11 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 22 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 23 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 25 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 24 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 26 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 27 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 28 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 21 flags 0 maxoplen 0
crypto: cryptosoft0 registers alg 17 flags 0 maxoplen 0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from cryptosoft0
procfs registered
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
lo0: bpf attached
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
tcp_init: net.inet.tcp.tcbhashsize auto tuned to 2048
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: Boot settings:
bcm2835_cpufreq0: current ARM 700MHz, Core 250MHz, SDRAM 400MHz, Turbo OFF
bcm2835_cpufreq0: max/min ARM 700/700MHz, Core 250/250MHz, SDRAM 400/400MHz
bcm2835_cpufreq0: current Core 30001200mV, SDRAM_C 30001200mV, SDRAM_I 30001200mV, SDRAM_P 30001200mV
bcm2835_cpufreq0: max/min Core 30001200/30001200mV, SDRAM_C 30001200/30001200mV, SDRAM_I 30001200/30001200mV, SDRAM_P 30001200/30001200mV
bcm2835_cpufreq0: Temperature 47.0C
ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Divider 313 for freq 399361 (base 250000000)
mmc0: Probing bus
mmc0: SD 2.0 interface conditions: OK
mmc0: SD probe: OK (OCR: 0x40ff8000)
mmc0: Current OCR: 0x00ff8000
mmc0: Probing cards
mmc0: New card detected (CID 1b534d454231515430754553a5012300)
mmc0: New card detected (CSD 400e00325b590000ee7f7f800a404000)
mmc0: Card at relative address 0x0001 added:
mmc0:  card: SDHC EB1QT 3.0 SN 754553A5 MFG 03/2018 by 27 SM
mmc0:  bus: 4bit, 50MHz (high speed timing)
mmc0:  memory: 62521344 blocks, erase sector 8192 blocks
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from uhub0
mmc0: setting transfer rate to 50.000MHz (high speed timing)
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: Divider 3 for freq 41666666 (base 250000000)
mmcsd0: 32GB <SDHC EB1QT 3.0 SN 754553A5 MFG 03/2018 by 27 SM> at mmc0 41.6MHz/4bit/65535-block
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from mmcsd0
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
GEOM: new disk mmcsd0
mmc0: setting bus width to 4 bits high speed timing
GEOM_PART: partition 1 on (mmcsd0, MBR) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
GEOM_PART: partition 2 on (mmcsd0, MBR) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9512> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9512, class 9/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub1: MTT enabled
GEOM_PART: partition 1 on (mmcsd0s2, BSD) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
GEOM_PART: partition 1 on (diskid/DISK-754553A5, MBR) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
GEOM_PART: partition 2 on (diskid/DISK-754553A5, MBR) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
uhub1: 3 ports with 2 removable, self powered
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from uhub1
GEOM_PART: partition 1 on (diskid/DISK-754553A5s2, BSD) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
start_init: trying /sbin/init
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00> at usbus0
smsc0 on uhub1
smsc0: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from smsc0
smsc0: chip 0xec00, rev. 0002
miibus0: <MII bus> on smsc0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
ukphy0: OUI 0x00800f, model 0x000c, rev. 3
ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from ukphy0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from miibus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on smsc0
ue0: bpf attached
ue0: Ethernet address: b8:27:eb:a4:99:c9
GEOM_PART: partition 1 on (diskid/DISK-754553A5, MBR) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
GEOM_PART: partition 2 on (diskid/DISK-754553A5, MBR) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
GEOM_PART: partition 1 on (diskid/DISK-754553A5s2, BSD) is not aligned on 4194304 bytes
random: unblocking device.
smsc0: chip 0xec00, rev. 0002
ue0: link state changed to DOWN
ue0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the case but I believe the Pi switches to a serial console if there's no video connected. And it disables the serial console when there is video connected. Either way, that appears to be what is happening here. Are you connected via a serial console or did you hook up a monitor and keyboard to it?


----------

